# Rally Rock Star Dasher :)



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so proud of my little big man today. Dasher scored 98/100 in rally today. He tied for first place with 3 other dogs. Since Rally is tie broken by time, he ended up with 3rd place. He was the little dog that was robbed-shhh he doesnt know cause we still had a jerky party and he received quite the applause by some of his fans, and best of all a squeaky bear. 

I was a bit concerned with him doing so many different events, he would be confused but obviously with his debut, he is having fun regardless of where he is and understands the many different games.

A friend video taped so I will try to share it later this week! 

Amanda & Dash


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Sam & I will never score that high. I usually screw up at least one sign.

Hurray Amanda & Dasherman!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie- well technically his debut was at national in Virgina where in front of everyone, I walked straight past a sign and NQ'ed our team!!! Dash forgave me and gave me the same amount of face kisses so tonight, so he will not get two less pieces of kibble for the crocked sit or his lag.

In this video if you see my face or hear it, I am counting them out loud- let's just say I was a little paranoid this time around  It didn't help my husband and SIL were teasing me by petting Dash and saying "sorry Dash you got stuck with a bad handler!!!" 

It also gets me excited to get him into the obedience ring too. I think he is farther along than I realized and is completely willing to work without cookies.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: That's our boy!!! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hurray for Dasher!! Goodtimes.. goodtimes..

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Dasher!! I can't wait for the videos! Wish I could have been there in person to cheer!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Dasher ROCKS!
Awesome job!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome job Dasher !!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaay! Way to go Dashman and Amanda!! :whoo:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

WOOHOO!!! Way to go Dasher!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Amanda. Maybe since dash knows hgis stuff, he should be teaching you. :biggrin1: Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great job Dasher - he is such a smart guy!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

YAHOO! WAY TO GO DASHER & AMANDA!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is great news! CONGRATS to you and the Dasher-man. :cheer2:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dasher, I need to meet you before you get too famous and have no time! You totally rock little man :rockon:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoo Hoo Dasher! Way to go!!:whoo::cheer2::thumb:

This is a timely subject, Amanda. Tomorrow will be the first rally class for Maddie, Salsa, and Dobby. Debby, Carmie and I decided it might be fun. However, I have no clue what rally will be like (I saw a video of it on youtube, and couldn't figure it out). However, it will be easier on my back than agility. We may be crazy though, as having a class with 3 Havs that know each other may result in one giant playdate. What were we thinking?

I'm not excited to hear that you have to learn signs. It was always me making the mistakes at agility. If you have trouble Amanda, I'm doomed.

Dasher is *the man!*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet! Nice job Mommy Amanda & Mr. Dasher!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Way to go Dasher!!!:cheer2::clap2::whoo:
Gina


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

How cool is this  Way to go Amanda and Dasher!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, Yahoo!!!!!!! I can't tell you all how proud I am of Amanda and Dasher. What a team!! Watching how Dasher is sooooo in-love with Amanda seems to make him perform only better for her. Amanda, THANK YOU for being the greatest "neezer" mom to Dasher, he is the lucky one!!!

Love ya, and I can't wait to see the video


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! It is amazing to have a dog like this- thanks Kathy  He just loves to work and while I love my girls, I LOVE his attitude in the ring! My husband went and was really able to see the difference too. He even ran Dash in agility this week and I tried to tape some of it to share. Belle was always looking for someone to save her from this boring walking in circles, Dora was always looking to make sure the judge wasn't going to want to pet her, and Dash, he was looking at his Mommy for what to do next 

Jeanne- I kind of think of rally as a mixture of obedience and agility. Agility can be much harder in remembering the course. Rally it is numbered and there is a sign to tell you the change of direction. However, I ABSOLUTELY HATE having a leash. I don't train my dogs with a leash at home so it is one more think I don't prepare myself for trial! I think my brain goes right to the other end (maybe why Dash gets it and I don't!) But I never missed a sign with Dora and Belle and they went thru all the levels of rally. 

I also can't stress enough with your back, don't cave into little dog pose. Since rally is only judged from the knees down on the handler, many people go into the ring bend over and lead their dogs the entire way- these people can score perfectly too- even though it looks funny. It is easy to train this way and a hard habit to break with a little dog cause they expect it from you. But for you, I bet it would kill your back. So stand up tall and teach that way from the get go even if it takes longer and you have to reteach some hand signals. If you need to for luring- use a dowel and spray cheese. It is also way easier to transition to obedience if your dog isn't expecting you to be hunched over. But I bet Salsa and Maddie know most of the signs, it is just putting the course together for you and the healing in between. The healing is what usually ends up separating those who qualify and those who place in trial. Not saying you have to place or want to place. But the first time, with Dora, I realized quickly where we needed to improve our score and it had nothing to do with the stations. It was going from station to station where we lost points.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Amanda congrats to you and your darling Dasher-man.
Way to go!:rockon:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Amanda and Dasher!:whoo:

I think we are going to need 8X10 glossies with autographs for his ever growing fan club!hoto:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Amanda and Dasher! Way to go!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

How fun. Way to go Dasher.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats Dasher and Amanda!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Today was another good day. Big man show was a little less on and received a 97 and is now loving his squeaky duck


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Way-to-go Dasher!! You too Amanda!! lol


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Well done!! You are a great team.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay here is our first leg. That annoying sound is what was really there- it was in an old gym and the lights make that horrible sound. You can see right where we lost our two points. Along the back wall. Dasher is really into eye contact and I need to work on this before obedience. He walks up and sits down when he sees my eyes in the 1,2,3 step sign. Overall I was very happy with his performance and how much hand and verbal feedback I have to give him at this point.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, that was such fun to watch.
Way to go Amanda and Dasher. You look great!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! :cheer2: Congratulaitons, Amanda! He is so adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Amanda & Dasher :whoo: I love watching you two together, you make such a great team.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whhoooopeee! Well done! It is such a pleasure to watch a well-trained dog!! 

(Not that I know that from personal experience, yet, ha!) But, someday...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice to see you 'at work', Amanda! :whoo: I'm so glad we got Dash's pawprint autograph way back in August while he was offering them for free. Who knew he'd be such a superstar?! :biggrin1:


----------

